# Daten für denic "halbanonym"?



## DerGenau (28. November 2007)

Hi erstmal! Ich hab schon lange hier gelesen und viel gelernt aber jetzt hab ich eine Frage die ich nicht gefunden habe: 

Und zwar finde ich es sehr übertrieben das bei einer Domainregestrierung bei denic immer gleich Name und Adresse stehen muss. Jetzt soll das hier kein Standard "Wie kann ich mir anonym eine .de Adresse besorgen" Topic werden - also bitte auch keine Antworten in diese Richtung  - sondern folgendes...

Viele Seiten haben ja bei denic nicht einen Namen stehen sondern z.B. t-online oder so.
Also was muss ich tun um beim Namen z.B. den Namen meiner Site stehen haben zu dürfen. Muss ich dann schon eine eingetragen Marke oder Firma sein?
Und bei Adresse würde ich gerne ein Postfach angeben. Das müsste doch ok sein oder?
Bei der Telefonnummer dann eine Handynummer oder irgendeine Nummer halt.

Es geht mir darum, dass ich zwar erreichbar sein will und alles muss auch legal und rechtmäßig sein, allerdings will ich nicht, dass jeder "Spaten" bei mir anrufen kann bzw. meinen Namen und Adresse herausbekommen kann.

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## DerGenau (1. Dezember 2007)

Mh vielleicht doch der falsche Forumsbereich?

Also mir würde schon reichen zu wissen, was man machen muss damit man nicht den Namen einer Person sondern einen Firmennamen oder so etwas eintragen kann.
Muss ich dafür eine Firma sein? Oder nur ein Markenname haben!?

Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!


DerGenau hat gesagt.:


> Viele Seiten haben ja bei denic nicht einen Namen stehen sondern z.B. t-online oder so.


Hast Du Dir mal die Einträge zu "t-online" angesehen?
Dann wirst Du fesstellen dass beim Domaininhaber zwar ein Firmenname steht, aber bei dem administrativen Ansprechpartner steht wieder ein Personenname.


			
				Denic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der administrative Ansprechpartner (admin-c) ist die vom Domaininhaber benannte natürliche Person, die als sein Bevollmächtigter berechtigt und gegenüber DENIC auch verpflichtet ist, sämtliche die Domain t-online.de betreffenden Angelegenheiten verbindlich zu entscheiden.


Anders ausgedrückt: der administrative Ansprechpartner ist, auch wenn es im ersten Augenblick anders aussieht, für jeden der Ansprechpartner.
Dazu gehört auch eine "ladungsfähige" Anschrifft, Postfächer sind somit also tabu.
An wenn willst Du sonst z.b. eine Abmahnung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken?! 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## DerGenau (2. Dezember 2007)

Also so lange man nicht zufällig eine Firma mit Büro hat und dort ein Angestellter für die Domain zuständig ist muss man immer seine eigene Adresse, Telefonnummer und Namen dort angeben? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?
Ich glaube ich hab mal gelesen, dass man das einem Anwalt auftragen kann aber das ist ja bestimmt schweineteuer 
Und irgendeinen Deppen bezahlen der seine Daten dafür hergibt kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein 
Nagut, ich glaube ich hab mir die Frage nach anderen Möglichkeiten gerade selber mit "nein" beantwortet...
Falls doch noch wem was einfällt immer her damit 

Danke schonmal soweit


----------

